# Levitacion Quantica Video



## capitanp (Oct 18, 2011)

*Se trata de un fenómeno que gracias a efectos a nivel de Mecánica Cuántica hace que un objeto se levite. Pero ojo, no estamos hablando de una sencilla levitación como la lograda con imanes/magnetos, esto va muchísimo más allá...

Hablamos de que este efecto de alguna manera (que explico más adelante) logra hacer un acoplamiento en el espacio entre dos objetos, de modo que estos continúen "alineados" independientemente de la orientación con respecto al campo gravitacional local, lo que significa que (1) los objetos se pueden acoplar de modo que no se muevan uno con relación al otro, y más sorprendente aun (2) que este acoplamiento ocurra en cualquier plano, lo que significa no solo "levitar" sino que incluso "colgar".

Esto es algo que hay que verlo en video para entenderlo y sorprendernos.

Este desarrollo fue logrado en la Universidad de Tel-Aviv en Israel, y el fenómeno es llamado "Levitación Cuántica", y utiliza dos superconductores cuánticos en donde los campos magnéticos de dos o más objetos se sincronizan y comportan como uno solo.

El humo que notarán en los objetos se debe a que estos materiales deben ser enfriados a una temperatura bastante fría (en este caso, -185ºC (-301ºF)) para que sus propiedades superconductoras (que significa que pueden transmitir electricidad sin resistencia alguna) emerjan.

Pero, ¿y cómo funciona esto en términos fáciles de entender? Pues acá va una explicación que espero se entienda, pero recuerden que esto no es física de pre-primaria... 
El truco detrás de todo esto es algo llamado el Efecto Meissner, una particularidad entre objetos supercondunctores y campos magnéticos.*

*Bajo circunstancias normales, piensen de los campos magnéticos como lineas invisibles que traspasan un objeto, como las lineas que atraviesan la esfera azul de la izquierda en la imagen al lado de este párrafo. Pero sucede que cuando esa esfera se convierte en un superconductor, este "repela" campos magnéticos y hace que estos literalmente sean "empujados" hacia los lados, en efecto "atrapando" la esfera azul entre los campos magnéticos en el aire, en esencia haciendo que esta flote en relación a algún objeto que genere el campo magnético.

Esa es la razón por la cual en el video notarán que es posible mover el disco y este se queda quieto, ya que aunque no se puede ver, el disco está literalmente envuelto en "alambres de campos magnéticos" que "lo aprietan" en el espacio para que este se quede quieto. Esa es también la razón por la cual el disco se puede colgar "boca abajo" y no caerse, ya que está siendo literalmente "atrapado" en el campo magnético que proviene de la pista.*


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

El otro dia estaba viendo algo de eso...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2011)

POR DIOS!

ES IMPRESIONANTE!!!   

esto explica perfectamente la existencia y cómo se comportan los OVNI's


----------



## Dano (Oct 19, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOtIsnG71U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace bastante había leído sobre el tema pero nunca busqué videos.

Por ahora son solo pruebas de laboratorio, pero el concepto tiene un potencial enorme tiene buena pinta para el futuro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2011)

Los extraterrestres utilizan motores iónicos y levitación magnética desde hace siglos y nosotros recien estamos descubriendolos y experimentando...

qué decepción, debería darnos vergüenza!


----------



## capitanp (Oct 19, 2011)

@djwash No esto es totalmente diferente, el material queda bloqueado en distancia a otro


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

El principio es el mismo. En la primera parte la posición de los imanes y la ausencia de otros imanes proximos hacen que es disco permanezca estatico en el campo magnetico. Mas adelante alinean varios imanes y permiten que el disco se desplace siempre a la misma distancia.

Si dices que es totalmente diferente, ok...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> POR DIOS!
> 
> ES IMPRESIONANTE!!!
> 
> esto explica perfectamente la existencia y cómo se comportan los OVNI's


 
si, pero viste eso de la temperatura para lograr que sea superconductor ....por eso no nos invadieron nunca: estan dentro de la nave cagados de frio, no me extrañaria que ya ni puedan reproducirse por que se les congelo el aparatito , asi que chau ganas de conquista y colonizacion .
y si llegan a salir ..........pafff .se caen al suelo .


imagino un planeta que este muy lejos de su sol, donde la temperatura sea muy baja.
uno manda androides y monta alla fabricas.
fuente de energia: nuclear, total, no hay vida .
y montas linea de produccion , transporte de equipos y demas casi sin gasto de energia con este sistema.

de ahi saldran los enterprises para el universo y mas alla.


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Estaria bueno poner unos imanes de esos en la puerta de la casa, y sumergir a la suegra en nitrogeno liquido para mantenerla a una distancia prudente...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Estaria bueno poner unos imanes de esos en la puerta de la casa, y sumergir a la suegra en nitrogeno liquido para mantenerla a una distancia prudente...



Yo mejor la dejaría sumerjida en el Nitrógeno. 

Por cierto. Ya quiero imaginar esa levitación en Volver al Futuro IV 

Doc! Doc!!!


----------



## maezca (Oct 19, 2011)

impresionante.. igual ese loco sumerge el material en el nitrogeno sin proteccion ni nada en la manos


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Si, y uno de los videos que puse yo el loco con la pava le hecha encima al material sin proteccion, no tendra miedito que se le congelen sus partes blandas??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2011)

Yo hice ingeniería química y toqué más de 1 vez el Nitrógeno líquido...no exageren!!!

El nitrógeno es líquido a una temperatura de casi 200ºC bajo cero, pero en nuestra atmósfera, a nuestra presión, a nuestra temperatura...el nitr
ogeno obviamente se gasifica y su temperatura aumenta rapidamente...te congela un momento y luego nada.

Obviamente no vas a dejar la mano sumergida, porque semejante frio te la va a congelar y si se te va a quebrar...

Lo que pasa es que se necesita una temperatura cercana al 0º absoluto para lograr la superconductividad


----------



## polo1622 (Jul 1, 2014)

buenas tengan todos

una cuestión que tengo. hace tiempo había hablado de materiales superconductores que si los sumerges en nitrógeno llegan a ese punto la pregunta es que si el material que sumergiste cuando llega a temperatura ambiente se vuelve como era antes o ya se queda como superconductor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2014)

polo1622 dijo:


> buenas tengan todos
> 
> una cuestión que tengo. hace tiempo había hablado de materiales superconductores que si los sumerges en nitrógeno llegan a ese punto la pregunta es que si el material que sumergiste cuando llega a temperatura ambiente se vuelve como era antes o ya se queda como superconductor.



Lamentablemente retorna a las características originales


----------

